# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Partita iva inattiva

## ACEMAN

Salve ho un problema: Persona scopre di avere ancora la partita iva, sicuro che il suo commercialista avesse fatto la chiusura, e' inattiiva da moltissimi anni, in agenzia risulta non presentata la dichiarazione dal 1988,ultimo anno che possono vedere dal terminale, adesso e' venuto da me per chiuderla, domanda? Quale data dovrei mettere come chiusura? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve ho un problema: Persona scopre di avere ancora la partita iva, sicuro che il suo commercialista avesse fatto la chiusura, e' inattiiva da moltissimi anni, in agenzia risulta non presentata la dichiarazione dal 1988,ultimo anno che possono vedere dal terminale, adesso e' venuto da me per chiuderla, domanda? Quale data dovrei mettere come chiusura? Grazie

  
Io la chiuderei "ora per allora". 
ciao

----------


## ro71

pure io la chiuderei ora per allora; tuttavia bisogna vedere quando sono avvenuti gli ultimi movimenti contabili, per evitare che non essendo ancora scaduti i termini per omessa dichiarazione l'ADE possa sanzionarti.
Tieni pure conto che in base all'ultimo condono i termini di prescrizione per chi non vi ha aderito risultano incrementati di 2 anni.
Ciao

----------


## pettirosso

chiudila ora per allora e  dovresti prendere solo una sanzione per ritardo comunicazione chiusura p.iva

----------


## kennedy08

Un cliente mi ha detto che dal 2003 ha una partita iva inattiva, dormiente.
Tradotto non vuol dire nulla.
Oggi vuole iniziare un'attivita' molto simile a quella che nel 2003 aveva indicato nella dichiarazione di inizio attivita' ai fini IVA.
Che faccio?
Chiudo la vecchia (casomai con data 31/12/2007)
"Risveglio" la partita iva usando la stessa per questa attivita' che vuole intraprendere?
consiglio
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un cliente mi ha detto che dal 2003 ha una partita iva inattiva, dormiente.
> Tradotto non vuol dire nulla.
> Oggi vuole iniziare un'attivita' molto simile a quella che nel 2003 aveva indicato nella dichiarazione di inizio attivita' ai fini IVA.
> Che faccio?
> Chiudo la vecchia (casomai con data 31/12/2007)
> "Risveglio" la partita iva usando la stessa per questa attivita' che vuole intraprendere?
> consiglio
> grazie

  Io chiuderei la partita iva ora per allora, il giorno successivo a quellio di apertura. 
E poi oggi gliene riaprirei una. 
ciao

----------


## kennedy08

> Io chiuderei la partita iva ora per allora, il giorno successivo a quellio di apertura. 
> E poi oggi gliene riaprirei una. 
> ciao

  Grazie Danilo, 
hai fatto un po' di ordine eh?
chissa' come ci vedi tutti un po' pasticcioni e distratti con 'ste discussioni.
quindi niente principe azzurro per la mia bella addormentata iva.
la faccio morire e basta.
mondo crudele :Frown:

----------


## kennedy08

Evidentemente la partita iva non era proprio dormiente perche' il file mi e' stato scartato in quanto la _"data dell'operazione e' precedente all'ultima data registrata"_. che vuol dire?
mi sa che non mi hanno edotto su tutta la storia di questa partita iva.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Evidentemente la partita iva non era proprio dormiente perche' il file mi e' stato scartato in quanto la _"data dell'operazione e' precedente all'ultima data registrata"_. che vuol dire?
> mi sa che non mi hanno edotto su tutta la storia di questa partita iva.

  Anche secondo me. 
Se ho capito bene, c'è una denunzia di variazione presentata dopo la data retroattiva in cui tu volevi chiuderla. E certo, mica va bene.

----------

